# suggestions? FAST



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

im going to my lfs in about 30-45 minutes to get some live plants for my 10 gallon. any suggestions?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Read Simpte's sticky for Beginner plants for new planted tank owners. Out of those plants I would recommend anubias barteri. It is nice looking, and very easy to take care of. I don't know the names of the other plants I own but I'm sure all of Simpte's recommendations are good.

PS. Can you pick up a few plants for me while you are there? About 6 or 7 will work. Lol. jk


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

yea sure, but i dont know how ill get them to you lol


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I've always been fond of green plants.


What kind of lighting and substrate do you have?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

3 wpg
incandecent hood
regular gravel (reddish brown)


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

You have 3 WPG of incandecent light? Ah, then you have almost no light at all.... Watts Per Gallon means watts of flourescent light! Flourescent bulbs put out about 5 times as much light per watt as 
incandecent bulbs. So, for example, if you have a 10 gallon tank with a 30W incandecent bulb, then this is as much light as a a 6W flourescent bulb, so really you only have .6 WPG, in other words, very little light. With such little light and just plain gravel as a substrate, I'd recommending sticking to the easiest, least-demanding plants, ie Java fern, Java moss, and anubias.


----------

